# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Albumi fotografik >  Gjezdisni me mua neper Shqiperi

## ajzberg

Kam ndermend te sjell shume fotografi te bera nga une ,nuk jam specialist,por do mundohem te zgjedh me te mirat
Fotot e para jane nga Pogradeci

----------


## ajzberg

Ja dhe dy pamje te tjera te liqenit

----------


## ajzberg

Liqeni i fotografuar nga malet

----------


## ajzberg

Ja dhe rruga perne Dardhe embyllur plotesisht

----------


## Altin1

ajzberg, fotografi kaq te bukura eshte gjynah ti vesh kaq te vogla. Postoj te pakten 800x600 pixels

----------


## ajzberg

Kjo eshte fusha e Korces e fotografuar nga lart

----------


## ajzberg

Ja dhe Korca ne nje dite me bore

----------


## ajzberg

Tani ne Erseke ,shikoni pyjet e mrekullushme e te pa prekur.

----------


## ajzberg

Vashdojme me keto pyje qe me te vertete te mrekullojne

----------


## ajzberg

Kjo eshte vepra e paperfunduar e HEC it te Banjes ,kulla e vepres se marjes.

----------


## ajzberg

Ketu jemi ne Divjake ,ne lokalin e ALI KALIT ,eshte nje person qe sherben ne cdo cep te Divjakes me nje sherbim spektakular ,peshk zgare i transportuar me kale.Ky eshte robi i Ali Kalit

----------


## ajzberg

Ketu jemi ne rrugen nacionale qe kalon ne plazhin e Durresit,Kali i Trojes

----------


## ajzberg

Tiranasit e kane pare malin e Dajtit nga perpara ,ketu po sjell disa foto mbrapa tij.

----------


## ajzberg

Ky eshte Gramshi ,po te ndertohej HECi Banjes fushat e mbjella qe shtrihen perpara tij do te permbyteshin nga liqeni.Me siguri do te ishte nje nga qytetet me te bukur te Shqiperise.Niveli i ujit do te vinte deri tek duken pemet.

----------


## Renea

Gramshi shum objekte te vjetra paska

----------


## ajzberg

> Gramshi shum objekte te vjetra paska


Ashtu jane shumca e qyteteve te vogla qe dikur kane patur ndonje uzine ku punesohesh shumica e qytetit dhe Gramshi nuk ben perjashtim.

----------


## bebushja

Shume te bukura fotot e pogradecit dhe te korces :buzeqeshje:  .

----------


## ajzberg

Tani do te shikojme Vloren nga Kanina apo sic i thone nga ballkoni i saj

----------


## ajzberg

Ja  porti dhe nje pjese e qytetit

----------


## ajzberg

Gjiu Vlores ne shtrirje .....

----------

